# "Never give up" Updated with more pictures



## MSnowy (Mar 26, 2017)

"Never give up" One of the 8 dolphins stranded in Duxbury Bay. This one did free itself and swam back to deeper water when the tide came back in. I did put the camera down and help remove the other 2 stranded in the marsh.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 26, 2017)

Poor things, they're so beautiful. I just love them!! I looked at his eye and it looked like it had tears. I'm so glad you were there to help. Nice shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shot of a life threatening situation.  Glad you were able to help and that all ended well.

WesternGuy


----------



## goooner (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shot, nature can be cruel at times.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Poor things, they're so beautiful. I just love them!! I looked at his eye and it looked like it had tears. I'm so glad you were there to help. Nice shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WesternGuy said:


> Nice shot of a life threatening situation.  Glad you were able to help and that all ended well.
> 
> WesternGuy


 
Thanks. It was a very interesting afternoon/evening. They where stranded in a marsh when the tide went out. It wasn't until after dark that we where able to get them out of the mud and into the International Fund for Animal Welfare  rescue van. They were examined and then released back into the open ocean.






These were on the mud flats once the tide came back in they freed themselves


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2017)

Good use of a BIG watermark on image that would likely be stolen and used otherwise! *Good shots *too, of a rare type of thing, all the more reason to mark 'em up BIG and right over the prominent,most-salient feature of the shots.

So weird how these creatures can strand themselves like that.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 27, 2017)

Great set and good for you aiding them.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Good use of a BIG watermark on image that would likely be stolen and used otherwise! *Good shots *too, of a rare type of thing, all the more reason to mark 'em up BIG and right over the prominent,most-salient feature of the shots.
> 
> So weird how these creatures can strand themselves like that.


 
 They came into a shallow bay during an astronomical high tide. Once the tide started to go out they where in trouble. The surprising thing to me was that they were basically out of the water for more than 30 minutes


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set and good for you aiding them.


 
Thanks


----------



## EYESOFICE83 (Mar 27, 2017)

Really Great Photos!
Shawna


----------



## snowbear (Mar 27, 2017)

First one nominated for POTM.
I think you're already a winner for helping to get them back to deeper water.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 27, 2017)

Okay, so I'm not the mushy type person but even I can see in that first shot that the animal is crying. Nice capture and thanks for helping them out.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2017)

@MSnowy  Imagine my surprise while sitting here scrolling though this and watching the local news on Fox, when a special report comes on about the dolphin rescue, complete with video. Tried to see if you were in any of them but it was moving to fast over the crowd.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 27, 2017)

Great shots and thank you for helping the dolphins. Must have been like trying to move a house.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nice shot, nature can be cruel at times.



Thanks. Yup real cruel


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

EYESOFICE83 said:


> Really Great Photos!
> Shawna



 Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

snowbear said:


> First one nominated for POTM.
> I think you're already a winner for helping to get them back to deeper water.



Thanks appreciate it


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Okay, so I'm not the mushy type person but even I can see in that first shot that the animal is crying. Nice capture and thanks for helping them out.



 Thanks. Yup tears a flowing


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @MSnowy  Imagine my surprise while sitting here scrolling though this and watching the local news on Fox, when a special report comes on about the dolphin rescue, complete with video. Tried to see if you were in any of them but it was moving to fast over the crowd.



Ha Ha I was trying to hide from the Boston Fox cameraman


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 27, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Great shots and thank you for helping the dolphins. Must have been like trying to move a house.



 Thanks. These dolphins aren't that big I thinks they said a little over 200 pounds


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 27, 2017)

Great set Thank you for helping them out i hope to see one someday but hope for it to not be a stranded one


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set Thank you for helping them out i hope to see one someday but hope for it to not be a stranded one



Thanks Jr


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2017)

Glad to hear that you were able to help out - I can imagine that if they got in trouble over the mud, that it was also t tricky to safely get out to access them as they appear quite far out and mudflats can either be shallow or rather deep! 

I have to second the view that that very fist photo is the kind that really is one of a kind in getting that teardrop from the ear. It's the kind that likely can actually either be donated or sold to organisations and would see a lot of use I would imagine. 

As for how another reason proposed is sonar  from man-made sources. Although whales get more attention from this; dolphins also use echo location so it has been proposed that they suffer damage or get confused by the super-loud sonar we use.


----------



## baturn (Mar 28, 2017)

Great stuff! Thanks for assisting with the rescue.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 28, 2017)

That first image is incredible, so glad they were helped. See so many stories of morons pulling stranded dolphins to shore so the can take selfies with them killing the dolphin in the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great stuff! Thanks for assisting with the rescue.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> That first image is incredible, so glad they were helped. See so many stories of morons pulling stranded dolphins to shore so the can take selfies with them killing the dolphin in the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 28, 2017)

The first photo is such a touching image. I just don't understand how anyone with a heart could not do everything in their power to help a beautiful creature survive.


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 28, 2017)

These are so beautiful, just outstanding work!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 29, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The first photo is such a touching image. I just don't understand how anyone with a heart could not do everything in their power to help a beautiful creature survive.


 
Thanks. The thing I found out when I was there, is that the dolphins are federally protected. This means that licensed organization are the only ones that can help. The situation actual got a little tense when people tried to help on their own. They actual had  law enforcement on scene to keep people out of the water until the scientist arrived. Their explanation was that these strandings usually involve sick animals.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 29, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> These are so beautiful, just outstanding work!


 
Thanks


----------



## photo1x1.com (Mar 30, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > The first photo is such a touching image. I just don't understand how anyone with a heart could not do everything in their power to help a beautiful creature survive.
> ...



You are awesome! In regard to the images and for helping those highly intelligent creatures. I wouldn´t mind too much to get arrested for helping a stranded dolphin. 
I do understand the sickness argument, but I´d have a hard time standing there and letting them die.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 31, 2017)

photo1x1.com said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...



Thank you


----------

